# Still Training



## Rokuta (Jun 25, 2014)

I remember reading a humorous sticky about expected survival rates of new martial artists.  Statistically I would say I'm doing well at a year and a half without dropping out, especially from Ninpo (OUCH!). There is still a long road of learning ahead with no end, something to look forward to.   I have met a lot of interesting, good people and thoroughly enjoyed it. It has been melancholy watching several new students come, last for a while and then go their way; their search for an art still unfulfilled.  Others have had to suffer multiple interruptions in their training to the point where guys who began more than two years ahead of me are now lower in rank (though probably not in skill).

So, my progress to date: I am an orange belt/Hachi Kyu and will most likely test late this summer for first green/Nana Kyu. If I do really well I just might test for Rok Kyu before January. A poorly executed break fall (due to a really badly executed tobi geri) in February dropped me on my right shoulder and slowed me down for about 2 months.  On the bright side this gave me enough time to really get some things fine tuned/corrected to the point of being acceptable for my Hachi Kyu test.  Beginning to make progress on our Kihon Happo.  Still working on Ichimonji no Kamae.  Still working on not dropping my hands after a punch, block, shuto, etc. Still working on keeping my thumbs on my fingers, and not in Boshi Ken, when punching. My stamina is better overall.  

With time and practice my hope is that my mind/body will get better at absorbing instruction, or I will come to not mind the delays in my comprehension. The whole physical activity thing was never a priority for me before and does not come easy now.


----------



## MattofSilat (Jun 25, 2014)

I am just a beginner too. In fact, one martial art lesson, GOML. However, I've been enthuasiastic without actually doing the art for a few months now.

I believe that true martial artists value the challenge and, possibly, the 'arts' aspect far more than self defense. Anybody doing it for solely self defense is not a true martial artist to me. Hell, I'm way out of my depth saying that, considering my experience, but it's what I think.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 25, 2014)

MattofSilat said:


> I am just a beginner too. In fact, one martial art lesson, GOML. However, I've been enthuasiastic without actually doing the art for a few months now.
> 
> I believe that true martial artists value the challenge and, possibly, the 'arts' aspect far more than self defense. Anybody doing it for solely self defense is not a true martial artist to me. Hell, I'm way out of my depth saying that, considering my experience, but it's what I think.



I agree. To me, martial arts is like playing guitar. It isn't about just impressing chicks and banging groupies; I do it for the artistic aspect.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 25, 2014)

This is close to my fourth year of goju ryu karate (i dislike the low stances like horse stance but not a problem doing it though)  but I remember when I started 
Kyoshi: don ,  practice 1st kata 
Me: which one is that? 
Kyoshi: don ...  We already been over this,  10 pushups 
Me: when? 
Kyoshi: 10 more
Me: right here 
Kyoshi: 10 more 
Me: on the ground??? 
Kyoshi: (frustrated stare) 10 more 
Me: wait how many?! 
Kyoshi : now it's at 50...

And now...  If new students goof off or argue i tell them 10 pushups


----------



## gapjumper (Jun 26, 2014)

They'll get good at push-ups then.

Would the time be getter spent?


----------



## gapjumper (Jun 26, 2014)

Rokuta said:


> So, my progress to date: I am an orange belt/Hachi Kyu and will most likely test late this summer for first green/Nana Kyu. If I do really well I just might test for Rok Kyu before January. A poorly executed break fall (due to a really badly executed tobi geri) in February dropped me on my right shoulder and slowed me down for about 2 months.



Orange belt? Which org is that with?


----------



## Rokuta (Jun 26, 2014)

wingchun100 - We serve as roadside entertainment for passers by. A few even stop and watch, but nobody ever joins in.

gapjumper - "Orange belt? Which org is that with?" Genbukan, though I think most of our belt colors are not used in Japan.  We use White, Yellow, Orange, Green, Green, Purple, Purple, Brown, Brown, Black.

donald1 - I've been doing a lot of pushups lately.  Fifty knuckle pushups is beyond my current abilities unless I do them in sets.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 26, 2014)

Just want to say congratulation  on staying with your art and making it wee past the first year mark.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Rokuta said:


> donald1 - I've been doing a lot of pushups lately.  Fifty knuckle pushups is beyond my current abilities unless I do them in sets.



Nice,  knuckle pushups help improve punches a lot

I still got marks on my hands from practicing mine on concrete one thing I've learned that helps new students is a good start one day get 5 good pushups in(all of them have to be GOOD)  later that day 10.  Then the next day 15 and before you know it your doing 100 good pushups


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 27, 2014)

donald1 said:


> Nice,  knuckle pushups help improve punches a lot
> 
> I still got marks on my hands from practicing mine on concrete one thing I've learned that helps new students is a good start one day get 5 good pushups in(all of them have to be GOOD)  later that day 10.  Then the next day 15 and before you know it your doing 100 good pushups



Since wing chun is mostly punching, I need to get back into doing my push-ups this way.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 27, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I agree. To me, martial arts is like playing guitar. It isn't about just impressing chicks and banging groupies; I do it for the artistic aspect.



I'll be honest, I'm primarily in it for the groupies. BJJ is especially effective for attracting the ladies. The following conversation is just a typical example:

Me: Hey, babe! I like to wear pajamas and roll around on the ground with a bunch of sweaty guys. Want to come watch?

Hot "groupie": Riiiight. Maybe later. I have to go now.

She tries to play it coy by saying "maybe," but she'll definitely be back later. How could she resist? Of course, in this case she forgot to ask where the dojo is, but that's just as well. I wouldn't want all the groupies showing up at once and getting jealous of each other.



Rokuto - congrats on sticking with it. Keep on it for another decade or three and you can become a "lifer" like me.  Then you'll be surrounded by groupies too.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 27, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I'll be honest, I'm primarily in it for the groupies. BJJ is especially effective for attracting the ladies. The following conversation is just a typical example:
> 
> Me: Hey, babe! I like to wear pajamas and roll around on the ground with a bunch of sweaty guys. Want to come watch?
> 
> ...



You know what I meant. Some people are into it for "superficial" reasons, while others seek out something deeper.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 27, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> You know what I meant. Some people are into it for "superficial" reasons, while others seek out something deeper.



I know what you meant, but you gave me a good opening to make fun of myself.


----------

